# Just for fun ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Do you go Commando?

(Commando = no undies)


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Sometimes.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

nope.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Promise you won't tell my mom!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm just glad that I am not alone


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Sometimes I do, but it is usually only with certain pants. I have three pairs of leather pants that don't "get along" with undies


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

LOL there are more "all the time" than I was expecting


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

sometimes I wear them on my head


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

not as much as my husband would like! lol! I do like to sleep in the buff though...so much more comfy!


----------

